# Cover in FAMA magazine



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

My portfolio is growing. Got some pictures in local newspapers and doing freelance photography for them. Got the cover in the latest issue of FAMA (Freshwater And Marine Aquarium) and looking forward to get a cover in TFH along with some inside pictures. I should be getting some pictures in Aqua Journal in next issue. Life is good :wink:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Congratulations Jay.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Congratulations and good luck. 
Brawo Jacek!!!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Way to go!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Which stock agency do you work with Jay?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Congratulations. That's pretty stellar!


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Jay Luto said:


> My portfolio is growing. Got some pictures in local newspapers and doing freelance photography for them. Got the cover in the latest issue of FAMA (Freshwater And Marine Aquarium) and looking forward to get a cover in TFH along with some inside pictures. I should be getting some pictures in Aqua Journal in next issue. Life is good :wink:


hey congrats man, you also got some photo credit on the livebearer column. My subscription to FAMA is done tho, I've read enough guppy breeding articles :wink: I'm picking up TFH hobbyist again, I really want a good print source for advanced info I can't seem to find it

Jeff


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats Jay!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats Jay! I know how hard it can be to get a pic published.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

That is pretty cool Jay! Keep up the good work and let your photo skills pay for all that well spent $$


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, congrats!

That mag just came the other day and I didn't even look at it yet. Now I will...


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

JLudwig said:


> hey congrats man, you also got some photo credit on the livebearer column. My subscription to FAMA is done tho, I've read enough guppy breeding articles :wink: I'm picking up TFH hobbyist again, I really want a good print source for advanced info I can't seem to find it
> 
> Jeff


Oh, I forgot about that one. Ted Coletti is friend of mine who has a column in FAMA and asked me for couple pictures. I will have to check those once I get home.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations, Jay.

Carlos


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

Congratulations Jay


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's simply awesome Jay! Congrats!


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

Congrats Jay.
Is Ted Colleti ever going to start a biotope related website again?
Ed


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

teddo10 said:


> Congrats Jay.
> Is Ted Colleti ever going to start a biotope related website again?
> Ed


He didn't mention anything to me. I know that he is starting aquatic-plants column in TFH soon.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Jay Luto said:


> He didn't mention anything to me. I know that he is starting aquatic-plants column in TFH soon.


Richard Sexton is no longer doing this? He just leap back to activity on the APD...

Jeff


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

JLudwig said:


> Jay Luto said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't mention anything to me. I know that he is starting aquatic-plants column in TFH soon.
> ...


Not sure about the details of this new transition. I was told that Ted will be doing plant related column in TFH. I guess we will have to see.


----------

